# Nettle Weevil



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 1, 2021)

Cute little guy......


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

I keep him under my pillow😁


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I keep him under my pillow😁


Expecting the Nettle Fairy? What do you get for one nettle weevil nowadays, a nickel?   Nice shot.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Expecting the Nettle Fairy? What do you get for one nettle weevil nowadays, a nickel?   Nice shot.


Fairies?  Funny you should mention them.  Not a nickel but a tanner.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Fairies?  Funny you should mention them.  Not a nickel but a tanner.


You're the one that put it under your pillow. What were you expecting. The tooth fairy??? Lol


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> You're the one that put it under your pillow. What were you expecting. The tooth fairy??? Lol


I was only jesting.  I don't really put it under my pillow.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I was only jesting.  I don't really put it under my pillow.


Uh, huh.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot! 

Because I'm weevil
Tell the people
I'm weevil
Open your eyes I'm all a disguise...


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Because I'm weevil
> Tell the people
> ...


Eh, OK😁


----------

